# Information about P.O Box No?



## idealsome425

*AOA dear Seniors/Members,

I would like to know that ''which organisation comes/works under P.O Box No. 1981?''

Kindly give me the authentic information if someone knows it.*


My second question is about'' New vacancies in MoD'' when should we expect new vacancies to be announced in MoD all BPS not only for AD's post.


Thank you

Regards


----------



## Amaa'n

@idealsome425 
brother it is very hard to tell anything about organization just by looking at the P.O box number, however I have checked the advertisement, and going by that I believe, the advertisement is for Inter Services Intelligence as it seems they have decided to go ahead without involving MoD this time, I could be wrong, the second organization I can think of is Federal Investigation Authority, it has to be one of them, can't be any other organization,

but my bet is on ISI


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> @idealsome425
> brother it is very hard to tell anything about organization just by looking at the P.O box number, however I have checked the advertisement, and going by that I believe, the advertisement is for Inter Services Intelligence as it seems they have decided to go ahead without involving MoD this time, I could be wrong, the second organization I can think of is Federal Investigation Authority, it has to be one of them, can't be any other organization,
> 
> but my bet is on ISI




Thanks brother,
The confusion is that why have they go ahead without MoD?? They also say in the advertisement that these posts are purely temporary which means the candidate will not be government employee. 

Do you recommend to apply against these posts? They also have very general gmail account which looks very unprofessional. 

Why aren't regular posts like past and many other confusions. Please give your opinion on this point

Regards


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> Thanks brother,
> The confusion is that why have they go ahead without MoD?? They also say in the advertisement that these posts are purely temporary which means the candidate will not be government employee.
> 
> Do you recommend to apply against these posts? They also have very general gmail account which looks very unprofessional.
> 
> Why aren't regular posts like past and many other confusions. Please give your opinion on this point
> 
> Regards


i would not hesitate to apply for the said post if I have no other opportunity to avail. What it will do is add experience to your resume, and once you have a better opportunity to avail you can always leave it.
Nothing can be said about why they did not advertise through MoD, as I believe many people know about it now. I can give you an example, 3 months ago , same kind of ad was given in Newspaper, and it was a Walk-in interview for BCS engineers, after the interview was held, and successful candidates were asked to get their medical done, only then it was disclosed to them that they have been recruited by Military Intelligence Directorate, note here that the recruitement was done directly , without involving ISSB or Pakistan ARmy ,however there is a chance that you might get permanent position given that you stick around for 5 years and clear out all internal tests


----------



## Thorough Pro

as far as I know, ISI does not hire civilians, it is a pure military org and takes serving personnel from other branches on deputation of 3/4 year term. There is a host of civilian intelligence agencies working under interior ministry like FIA, IB, CID, etc, add may be from anyone of them


----------



## Amaa'n

Thorough Pro said:


> as far as I know, ISI does not hire civilians, it is a pure military org and takes serving personnel from other branches on deputation of 3/4 year term. There is a host of civilian intelligence agencies working under interior ministry like FIA, IB, CID, etc, add may be from anyone of them



You are under wrong impression my dear, though high ranking officials are from armed forces but isi is filled with civilian staff till Grade 17 and 18.....
IB recruits through FPSC while CID recruits from PPSC, but as I said earlier it could be FIA too.....


----------



## ejaz007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> You are under wrong impression my dear, though high ranking officials are from armed forces but isi is filled with civilian staff till Grade 17 and 18.....
> IB recruits through FPSC while CID recruits from PPSC, but as I said earlier it could be FIA too.....


 @balixd

Dear just yesterday on 08/05/2013 MoD has announced various positions in the said organisation in ''The News and Jang news papers, but these posts are purely for ''Balochistan Domicile Holders''. Kindly comment on this.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

ejaz007 said:


>




 @ejaz007

What do you think brother which department is this P.O Box 1981????

Regards


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> @balixd
> 
> Dear just yesterday on 08/05/2013 MoD has announced various positions in the said organisation in ''The News and Jang news papers, but these posts are purely for ''Balochistan Domicile Holders''. Kindly comment on this.
> 
> Regards


ALLAH knows best and those who made the decision but as it seems they want people from Balochistan to come up on the forum and play their part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

idealsome425 said:


> *AOA dear Seniors/Members,
> 
> I would like to know that ''which organisation comes/works under P.O Box No. 1981?''
> 
> Kindly give me the authentic information if someone knows it.*
> 
> 
> My second question is about'' New vacancies in MoD'' when should we expect new vacancies to be announced in MoD all BPS not only for AD's post.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards



Which city?


----------



## Amaa'n

Awesome said:


> Which city?


thats what I have been thinking, a poor advertisement by the Organization in question. As it says "Federal Organization" in the ad so am guessing its Islamabad GPO. Whichever it is, be it ISI, FIA or NAB, they all have HQs in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> thats what I have been thinking, a poor advertisement by the Organization in question. As it says "Federal Organization" in the ad so am guessing its Islamabad GPO. Whichever it is, be it ISI, FIA or NAB, they all have HQs in Islamabad.



 @balixd

Does this advertisement of MoD for Balochistan means there will not be any vacancy for other provinces/Federal etc??? Did it happen in the past too that first advertisement for specific province published then later for the rest of the country???

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Christopher

Dear friends, 
1. very simple its our pride its our hero org. its the great ISI 
2. ISI do hire civilians 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> @balixd
> 
> Does this advertisement of MoD for Balochistan means there will not be any vacancy for other provinces/Federal etc??? Did it happen in the past too that first advertisement for specific province published then later for the rest of the country???
> 
> Regards



No offence my brother but your post made me smile ....i have seen your posts on the other forum, its good that you are so paasionate about it, but you never no with this type of organizations, I have never seen this kind of thing that thay advertise about a province first and than later for other provinces....if you so want to work in this organization why not take try for the temporary posts advertised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

@balixd

Brother have you been able to confirm the organisation P O Box 1981???
one of my friend applied against the post and shortlisted, his interview will be held at Pakistan Computer Bureau, Isbd.

Any idea why interview/test will be held at PCB?



Christopher said:


> Dear friends,
> 1. very simple its our pride its our hero org. its the great ISI
> 2. ISI do hire civilians
> regards



Brother do you have idea about the P O Box 1981?? which organisation it could be??


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> @balixd
> 
> Brother have you been able to confirm the organisation P O Box 1981???
> one of my friend applied against the post and shortlisted, his interview will be held at Pakistan Computer Bureau, Isbd.
> 
> Any idea why interview/test will be held at PCB?
> 
> 
> 
> Brother do you have idea about the P O Box 1981?? which organisation it could be??


in what capacity your friend applied as, i believe he applied as AD?anyway this was a quick response i can see the last date of submission was 13th that means the shortlisting was done in 1 day,
brother what do you expect from isi?.....you want them to call you at HQ for interview?
my guess for calling and recruiting ad with MCS/BCS is Pakistan Computer Bureau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> in what capacity your friend applied as, i believe he applied as AD?anyway this was a quick response i can see the last date of submission was 13th that means the shortlisting was done in 1 day,
> brother what do you expect from isi?.....you want them to call you at HQ for interview?
> my guess for calling and recruiting ad with MCS/BCS is Pakistan Computer Bureau




Brother he applied for LDC and Data Entry Operator, and got call for both of the positions, he was also asked to bring pen,paper sheets nothing else was required. You are right that they wont call candidates at HQ, however as there will be a written test as well and from past experiences of several members on different forums, I was always told that they gave tests at different colleges for the said positions. 
So we can consider this as a new proper venue of the said MoD organization to held test/interviews.

Is there any chance that these posts become regular in future? as it is mentioned clearly that these are purely temporary posts.


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> Brother he applied for LDC and Data Entry Operator, and got call for both of the positions, he was also asked to bring pen,paper sheets nothing else was required. You are right that they wont call candidates at HQ, however as there will be a written test as well and from past experiences of several members on different forums, I was always told that they gave tests at different colleges for the said positions.
> So we can consider this as a new proper venue of the said MoD organization to held test/interviews.
> 
> Is there any chance that these posts become regular in future? as it is mentioned clearly that these are purely temporary posts.



hmmm that is interesting for me aswell that they are taking written test at PCB, when is the test? is it for other posts like AD, DD or Inspector as well or just lower positions, i believe intermediate exams are taking place at school and colleges hence this venue was choosed, also look at the ad, they are advertisement directly not from the platform of MoD.....anyway brother do not mind but why does it matter that which organization it is, if you want to apply just apply, THese organizations reserves the right to hire permanently or temporary given you give your best, so yes if they find you at top there is a chance of getting permanent in field jobs as they always look for people with courage and hard work


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> hmmm that is interesting for me aswell that they are taking written test at PCB, when is the test? is it for other posts like AD, DD or Inspector as well or just lower positions, i believe intermediate exams are taking place at school and colleges hence this venue was choosed, also look at the ad, they are advertisement directly not from the platform of MoD.....anyway brother do not mind but why does it matter that which organization it is, if you want to apply just apply, THese organizations reserves the right to hire permanently or temporary given you give your best, so yes if they find you at top there is a chance of getting permanent in field jobs as they always look for people with courage and hard work




Thanks brother,
The reason we are being curious is that we should be prepare according to the organization, suppose if they ask some relevant information about the organization in test/interview so we will not be confuse at that moment. Also by knowing the organization one can prepare for written test better, because they only mentioned typing test in advertisement we do not know what type of other written tests we may have to give???

When I read the advert I came to the conclusion that this will definitely be some law enforcement or relevant organization since they advertise for the posts of Inspector,Sub-Inspector,ASI,Constable etc. 

When I compare MoD past and recent 08 May vacancies with this advert they have slight difference in maximum age limit, type of requirement for Sub-Inspector,ASI positions etc. Anyways lets hope for the good. Thanks


----------



## idealsome425

Dear friends/seniors

Any update abt the tests held on 17/18 May 2013 at PCB, Islamabad under the organization advertised under P O Box 1981???

Plz share your experiences or any further intimation you might have/had received for interview etc????

Regards


----------



## ZAINEEE

any body knows organization name which have po box 2066 islamabad?if any body knows then tell me org name?


----------

